# latest bubs



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

these are my latest bubs (6-11 days old). not sure about the colour, mum's the same with ruby eyes, not expecting ruby eyes in these. should be a 50/50 mix of long haired rex and rex, can't wait to see. they've had curly whiskers since day one, very promising, and very cutehttp://picasaweb.google.com/katb85/MossySFirstLitter?authkey=Gv1sRgCKH6odu33o7WxQE&feat=directlink


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They look so cute with the little nubs for tails!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous! Can't wait to see how they grow.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, please keep us updated! Nice photos


----------

